# installing amp



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm running a Denon AVR 1506 reciever and I also have a pioneer mx-10 amp I would like to power my rear surround speakers with it but I lost the manual can anyone here help? I would like to see if this would be benificial to my home theater sound system


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

don5738 said:


> I'm running a Denon AVR 1506 reciever and I also have a pioneer mx-10 amp I would like to power my rear surround speakers with it but I lost the manual can anyone here help? I would like to see if this would be benificial to my home theater sound system


Does your Denon has pre-outs??? ... if I recall correctly, you can connect the amp using the preouts.

Why you want to use the amp to power your surrounds??? ... most of the time the use of a separate amp is to power the fronts ... :huh:


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Does your Denon has pre-outs??? ... if I recall correctly, you can connect the amp using the preouts.
> 
> Why you want to use the amp to power your surrounds??? ... most of the time the use of a separate amp is to power the fronts ... :huh:


no preouts just trying to see how it would sound I guess powering fronts also would like to hear the dfference if I could figure how to install amp.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

You have to have a receiver with preouts to be able to use an external amp.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

what PT800 said...pre outs not an option, but a must for external amps!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

